# Advice for loan/share ad?



## ZetaF (27 June 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to posting on this site (though I've been reading it for ages in a stalkery fashion). Just wanted a bit of advice about posting an ad for a share/part loan. I've tried Friday ad and horsemart but think my ad was maybe too long and wordy? Would that put people off, in your experience? (Lack of replies could also have something to do with the fact that the same three horses have been on there for months and no others ever being added  )

Anyway this is the new version I'm thinking to try on sites and maybe tack shops? Any suggestions/info on how to find a share would be greatly appreciated!! 

Hi there, I am looking for a share for two days a week around east/West Sussex. I am a competent novice and though I have mainly ridden RS horses, I have been confident on some nappy/strong horses. Looking for a lovely horse to enjoy spending time with and to progress with away from RS (will probably continue lessons for a while alongside) Preferably 15hh+. I'm 25, drive, and can make a financial contribution.


----------



## pixie27 (27 June 2017)

Welcome to the site 

I've always had the best responses by posting on Preloved and on local horsey groups on Facebook.


----------



## ZetaF (27 June 2017)

Thanks pixie27! I have tried some facebook sites but lots are closed groups and won't add me. The admins have been nice enough to message me, but often they say as they don't know me and I don't have any horsey/mutual contacts, they won't add me. Curse of being the only horsey person in my social circle! Do you happen to know of any good ones in particular?


----------



## Shay (27 June 2017)

You will probably do better responding to people advertising a horse for share rather than a "wanted" ad anywhere.  I have sharers for my daughter's outgrown PC pony and I would never respond to a wanted ad.  I take the view (possibly harshly) that if someone wants something they will take the time to go and look for it.  Sorry if that sounds mean - it is just my personal approach.

Personally I would avoid Friday Ad.  Horsemart is good, also horse deals, horsequest, horese4homes and right horse Right home.  Look in your local tack shops for people advertising.  You do see ones on pre loved - but it isn't my favorite.  

Be prepared to give a good (and truthful!) account of your experience.  Privately owned horses are very different from an RS horse - even a strong / nappy RS horse.  If you have done any of your BHS stages or the Horse Owners certificate say so.  You might also be asked for references (I always do - but I do know sharing a competition fit accomplished PC pony is a different thing!)  If you still struggle perhaps see if your local RS will offer you a share simply so you can get some experience and get a reference.

If you do continue with a wanted ad you need to give your height and weight.  You haven't said which days you want - there is quite a difference in someone who wants two midweek days (which is relatively easy) or two weekend days (which is harder.)  Nor have you said what you want to do with the horse.  All of those will help.


----------



## ZetaF (27 June 2017)

Brilliant advice, thank you. I have been searching for months and a wanted ad was my last resort really - nothing seems to be coming up in my area so I was thinking a wanted ad might be seen by someone who hadn't fully decided whether they wanted to put their horse up for share, and then it might convince them haha! The tack shops are a good idea too!   Okay so I'll add more info - I was worried too long and people just wouldn't be bothered to read it.


----------



## Wimbles (27 June 2017)

As someone that looks for people that want to ride I would want to know if you are confident handling horses on the ground, tacking up unaided and if you have rider insurance. You need to show people that, although you are wanting to continue to learn, you won't need your hand holding completely.  As Shady mentioned, it would be helpful to have some indication of what days you could do such as weekends only etc.

Good luck and I hope that you find the right horse.


----------



## ZetaF (27 June 2017)

Thank you, definitely looks like I was worrying too much about it being a long advert and should just put everything in. I don't think I've made it clear that I want to learn in terms of creating a bond with one specific horse and improving a horse/rider relationship, rather than learn the ropes generally as I am pretty confident with most aspects of handling/riding. I have posted on this site asking for advice about rider insurance actually as not really sure which to go for - so many types/companies. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Shay (27 June 2017)

Although I insist on rider insurance for any share mentioning in the advert would just put me off.

OP - at least  do your horse owners certificate ideally at least BHS stage 1 and 2.  

When folk are looking for adult sharers they are usually not looking for someone to further their own education but someone who can further the horse's education.  Yes deal with the basics - how tall, how much do you weigh, what do you want to do.  But for me someone who wants to "create a bond" - that would be an absolute no.  You are asking someone who has their own horse, who presumably they love dearly, to let  someone else come in and form a bond?  Leaving aside any views on the issue of "bonding" between horse and rider what you are basically asking is for someone to come in and let someone else form a bond with their partner.  Possibly not the best way to start an advert.  And certainly not the way to get a share.

Focus on what you have to offer an established partnership without intruding on it.  Money and someone else to do the work - great.  Someone who has the knowledge and ability to improve the horse's way of going - perfect.  You have the first two.  Focus on getting the second.


----------



## ZetaF (28 June 2017)

Although I think you have really good advice Shay, I think it sounds really sad that adult sharers aren't considered unless they can offer super training for the horse! Adult sharers need their first chance too, and obviously we aren't going to be the worlds best at educating the horses when we've never been given a chance to do it. Creating a bond to me isn't about having or stealing someone else's horse - i mean it's about learning about the horse and dedicating time to that one horse - at a riding school we are switched horses so much that you never have a chance to learn the ins and outs of one horse and can never have the chance to coach a horse in that way. And I wouldn't want to say in the advert that I can do that, when I haven't yet had the chance, and therefore don't know how good is be at it. I can only be honest with the skills I've got. sounds like getting the first share is going to be the hardest, and then by the second I will be able to confidently say that I can help the horse.


----------



## Shay (28 June 2017)

I completely agree - and I've had a wonderful small adult sharer for our PC pony who was easily one of the best - and lowest maintenance - of any of our sharers.   But this is about positioning yourself in a market and one of the easiest ways is to have something to offer.  In the balance of power the weight in this rests with the owner - they have something you want and you have little to offer them in return.  Also often the decision to share your horse would not be folks first choice so you often have a little bit of resentment / fear / concern in the mix too.  To be in with the best chance of getting a suitable share you need to have that in mind and position yourself to address it.

Getting your stages shows a basic level of competence with a horse both ridden and stabled.  That helps address any concerns the owner might have about whether you will treat their horse right and be safe. It also demonstrates commitment - no owner wants to go through the process of getting a sharer only to have the sharer leave.   If that isn't an option for you then have a hunt about for other opportunities to demonstrate competence (It's rather like a job application really!).  A riding holiday where you have the opportunity to progress your riding and stable management skills? that at least will offer you a short term taste of the continuity you want with one horse.  Volunteering at the RDA?

You are absolutely right getting the first share is the hardest step.  Once you have that you get the contacts and some of the experience of horse owning which helps inform what you actually want to do.  Responding to an existing advert is a good chance - but it might also be worth contacting the local riding club  - and possibly also pony club even though you are now too old to be a member.   Young folk off to Uni often look for a loan / share to keep a horse they can't take with them.  A local riding club may know if a member is struggling with something and would appreciate a bit of help.  Word of mouth works wonders!

I'm sorry if I seemed a bit harsh - trying to find a share is difficult.  the relationship can often be fraught.  But there are also wonderful sharers - and sharing owners - out there too.  You are going to have a couple of false starts - probably more.  Try not to let that put you off.  Think about the equation from the other person's point of view and figure out how to address the things that might worry them.  If this was your horse... what would you want from a sharer?


----------



## abbijay (28 June 2017)

For your advert definitely mention your height and weight and don't get caught up on if the horse would meet your requirements if you were buying, there is a limited pool of share horses so you need to be flexible. I wouldn't have considered buying 13.2hh but one of my early shares was exactly that (at 5'6" and 9 stone I was still absolutely fine on it). I also wouldn't put that you are "looking to progress on it" either as you haven't really mentioned what experience you have in the riding school - 6 months or 16 years; trotting poles or jumping 3' courses in your lessons; following the leader in w,t,c or working in open order to develop the horse's way of going. There are some highly capable riders in RS but there are also lots who don't know what they don't know. You need to concisely mark yourself out as not being in the "bumbling idiot " category to get decent offers. 
I think there are a couple of different types of share available to adults some, as Shay says, are looking for their horse to be improved, some to relieve pressure on the owner so must be competent on their own and some who have more than 1 horse and can get great help while being able to educate and support the sharer. 
I started out in RS and then had shares before getting my own on loan and later buying him. My first successful share was with a lady who had a small herd and not enough time to ride them all. I would come over 1 or 2 days a week to hack out with her and occasionally play in the school. From the experience I learned with her I was able to move on to I one-horse owner share who wanted a day or 2 off a week because of pressures at work. I tried jumping in at this level for my first share and it was an unmitigated disaster! 
Nowadays I'm a busy working mum who just cannot ride my horse more than 4 days a week and he enjoys work so I have a sharer for him. My advert stated that riders "must have experience of unsupervised horse care and riding" because I just don't have time to come and babysit people twice a week for 2 months to make sure they can safely take care of my horse, if it takes more than 3 sessions to set them on their way they are not the sharer for me. I appreciate from your point of view this might be a bit restrictive but I need a sharer to help me not for some altruistic desire to give something back to other pony mad 20-somethings!The real challenge of sharing is finding an owner who has needs that can be matched by what you can offer, the horse is almost a secondary issue. 
I do however agree with Shay that anyone who specifically stated they wanted to "build a bond" with a share horse would be a definite no to me. I want them to get on, I want them to enjoy time together and I want a sharer to like my horse but if I felt they wanted to encroach on my relationship with my horse as his "mum" I would be frankly put off. My sharers have always been "auntie" or "uncle" and none has ever mentioned him being "their's" when talking to others - when they post pictures I expect it to be about "the horse I'm riding/sharing/my friend's horse". It is worth considering also with a share horse that, although it might be a very successful share, ultimately it is always a temporary relationship. It might last for years but as a sharer you reserve the right to walk away at pretty limited notice and the owner also has the right to change the situation too - they might get a new job and need to move yards or even sell the horse. 2 of the horses I shared before my own were sold while I was sharing because the owners were struggling to find the time. The first time that happened I found quite hard as I hadn't realised how small my role was in the pony's life but it is definitely worth bearing in mind. 
Good luck in your quest to find a share horse, it is a minefield but great shares are out there, just keep looking!


----------



## Amye (28 June 2017)

I agree with Shay on many points but I do agree with abbijay - there are different types of people looking for a sharer - people who want someone to improve their horse and people who need help time/cost-wise.

 I spent years at a riding school (until I was 23). It gave me lots of confidence and I learned stable management too. When I was at uni I went to a riding school and did lots of jumping and dressage and that made me a better all round rider. However, when I decided I wanted more I was very much in your situation, no certificates or anything and nothing but RS experience, yes I rode some of the young greener horses until they were suitable for lower level lessons but nothing to 'prove' it. Luckily I worked with someone who had a TB and she said I could come and try out her horse as she was looking for a sharer. Some people want a sharer to be able to get up and go straight away so won't want to bother showing you little things but she was very supportive and took time (maybe came with me 4 times at first but then did come up the first time I jumped etc as he was quite strong) to make sure  I was OK on the ground and ridden with the horse and then left me to it. It only stopped because I moved back to Leeds and then bought my own.

So there are people out there who don't mind a sharer who can't 'improve' their horse. My first share the owner didn't have the time and the horse needed 'improving' by being ridden more often! 

You'll find the perfect share eventually   I think your advert sounds good I would probably put more in that you're confident with horses on the ground and know how to tack up etc and you're happy to help out with any yard jobs. If you're happy riding any sized horse, I would remove the height and put in your height/weight and then owners can decide themselves if their horse is too small for you. I would say if you're happy to hack out too


----------



## FestiveFuzz (28 June 2017)

I would include a bit more detail of your actual experience...for example - I've been riding X amount of years and can competently w/t/c, jump, hack etc. and am confident handling on the ground. I'd also mention you're happy to help with chores (muck out/poo pick/clean tack etc.) on your days as well as give a financial contribution as often those looking for sharers are time poor and for them it's more about knowing the horse will be well looked after by the sharer on their days and that's it's not just about the riding. I agree with others that I'd avoid any mention of wanting to form a bond with the share horse...rightly or wrongly I'd read that as someone who wants the pony to be their best friend/love them and therefore might not enforce boundaries for fear of the horse not liking them. Also if you have any pictures of you riding I would also include them as it'll help prospective owners gauge your level of riding.


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 June 2017)

Wimbles said:



			........ and if you have rider insurance.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, I don't have rider insurance. Am I banned from riding tomorrow now 
I often see rider insurance stated but as yet have never been asked if I have it.

OP, I do agree about the bond bit but more from protecting yourself. Shares are often a temp arrangement. Sometimes it's necessary for the sharer to walk away. Having too much of a bond can make things a lot harder.
I always work on the basis of the share being for as long as it lasts and just enjoy the moment. Some of mine have lasted several years, others less than 6 months. However, all have been fun and I've learnt something from all of them.


----------



## ZetaF (29 June 2017)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I will put all the height/weight/experience stuff back in. I was told to take it out and that someone would ask me if they wanted to know, however more of you are saying to put it in so I will. I'm not sure I'm making myself clear with the "bond" thing at all haha - by no means do I want a pet or someone else's horse to be mine and I don't let horses have their own way! Nvm I know what I mean :s it's not worth mentioning though as you have all said. I'm personally feel I am experienced enough as I can walk/trot:canter/jump/some dressage bits and I look after six non-RS horses ar the weekend (feed/groom/yard duties/check for injuries) just don't ride them. I have been riding on and off all my life but only for 2 solid years as a n adult as I couldn't afford it for a while. I think now I'm doing all this I'm thinking "what next". 

Great to hear some lovely Sharing stories - it gives me hope!


----------



## Scarlett (29 June 2017)

I found my 2 amazing sharers through Pre-loved, although they answered my advert for a sharer. I've just had another advert up and potentially have found another lovely person to come join our gang for pony and prosecco related shenanigans...  I've got 4 horses and it helps me both financially and timewise to have sharers, in return I do my very best to make sure they get a good deal and I try to be as accommodating as possible and help them do the things they want to do - in the last few weeks we have taken sharers xc and to jump lessons. At the end if the day its in my best interests that everyone be happy. Also my sharers do have a bond with my horses, it's inevitable when they do spend time with them and take part in their daily routine, and that's ok. It doesn't mean my relationship with them is diminished it just means they are happy in someone elses company as well as mine.

Equally I have had bad experiences but I find it's best to just be honest and if it's not working then let it go and move on 

OP you sound just like what I am looking for to come ride my 4, we're in Guildford, shame you're just that bit too far away!


----------



## ZetaF (30 June 2017)

Scarlett, it's so nice to hear about a lovely owner out there! Sounds like you really go the extra mile to have a good relationship with your sharers. Prosecco too?? Sounds like a dream haha. I'm soooo annoyed I live about an hour away! It's good to hear though that someone thinks I have enough experience to share


----------



## baran (1 July 2017)

ZetaF said:



			I don't think I've made it clear that I want to learn in terms of creating a bond with one specific horse and improving a horse/rider relationship, rather than learn the ropes generally as I am pretty confident with most aspects of handling/riding.
		
Click to expand...

I have had some great sharers (and some lousy ones) but I am afraid the word "bond" would have me rule you out completely. Horses aren't four-legged people and they don't think along these lines. Sorry if this seems rude!


----------



## ZetaF (2 July 2017)

Ha no that's fine Baran. I explained that this is what I meant by the word bond though if this makes more sense.
"Creating a bond to me isn't about having or stealing someone else's horse - i mean it's about learning about the horse and dedicating time to that one horse - at a riding school we are switched horses so much that you never have a chance to learn the ins and outs of one horse and can never have the chance to coach a horse in that way."


----------



## baran (2 July 2017)

ZetaF said:



			Ha no that's fine Baran. I explained that this is what I meant by the word bond though if this makes more sense.
"Creating a bond to me isn't about having or stealing someone else's horse - i mean it's about learning about the horse and dedicating time to that one horse - at a riding school we are switched horses so much that you never have a chance to learn the ins and outs of one horse and can never have the chance to coach a horse in that way."
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I am not explaining very well. The issue is not with someone "stealing" a horse. Again, horses don't think that way or form attachments in the way humans do. Riding a variety of horses in a riding school is actually the best way to learn the ins and outs of horses in general. People often find they get too comfortable with their one horse and have difficulty getting to grips with a new horse. 
Also, I very much doubt anyone is going to want a sharer to "coach" their horse. If the horse needs coaching, it probably isn't suitable for a first time sharer!


----------



## ZetaF (2 July 2017)

Haha it's so hard being a newer rider! I constantly hear conflicting opinions. So many people have told me that riding lots of RS horses is nothing compared to privately owned horses! And also had lots of people saying they wouldn't consider a sharer unless they could help bring the horse on and coach! Then others say the complete opposite. &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904; No wonder it's so hard to write an ad hahaha. Will just write what I think feels right to me and some people will approve some people won't I guess! Thanks for all the replies, it's helpful to hear all views and know that it's not one size fits all


----------



## FestiveFuzz (3 July 2017)

ZetaF said:



			Haha it's so hard being a newer rider! I constantly hear conflicting opinions. So many people have told me that riding lots of RS horses is nothing compared to privately owned horses! And also had lots of people saying they wouldn't consider a sharer unless they could help bring the horse on and coach! Then others say the complete opposite. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; No wonder it's so hard to write an ad hahaha. Will just write what I think feels right to me and some people will approve some people won't I guess! Thanks for all the replies, it's helpful to hear all views and know that it's not one size fits all
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the RS to a certain degree and whether you're actively expected to school the horses you're riding or whether you're more of a passenger whilst they go through the motions. There is definitely a difference between RS and privately owned horses but I'd still say that riding lots of different horses is the best way to gain experience, particularly if you're able to learn to influence the way of going with each horse you ride. As for requirements, no two horses are alike, nor their owners so its not surprising that different people want different things from a sharer although in over 20 years of having horses I don't think I've ever heard someone saying they're looking for a sharer to "coach" their horse. Generally people will be looking for a sharer due to lack of time, finances or experience to bring their horse on/wanting someone to undo their mistakes and pay for the privilige. I'd steer clear of the latter in your shoes as as this is your first experience of sharing and it's unlikely you'll have the skill to help bring something along at this point.


----------

